# Sammelbilder



## patrick_21890 (11. Dez 2012)

Aufgabe 9-3 (Sammelbilder)

Die nächste EM/WM steht (fast immer) vor der Tür. Dann gibt es Sammelhefte und
Sammelbilder zu kaufen. Eine Sammelbild-Tüte zu einem Preis von P EUR (pro Tüte)
enthält jeweils M Bilder. Ein Sammelheft nimmt insgesamt N verschiedene Bilder auf.
Anstelle von Bildern verwenden wir einfach ganze Zahlen von 0 bis N − 1 zur Unterscheidung.
Schreiben Sie eine Klasse Sammelbildtuete, die im Konstruktor ihren eigenen
Inhalt zufällig generierta. Schreiben Sie eine Klasse Sammelbildheft, die Sammelbilder
(wieder symbolisiert durch die Nummer des Bildes) aufnehmen und Auskunft geben kann,
ob ein bestimmtes Bild noch fehlt. Definieren Sie dabei P = 0.60, M = 5 und N = 225
als (leicht änderbare) globale Konstanten (siehe unten).
Simulieren Sie nun den wiederholten Kauf von Sammelbildtüten und das Einkleben der
Bilder, bis das Sammelbildheft voll ist. Auf dem Bildschirm soll nach jedem Tütenkauf
stehen, wieviel Geld ausgegeben wurde und wieviele Bilder im Heft noch fehlen.

public class Hauptprogramm {

static final double P = 0.6; //* Preis pro Sammelbildtüte (final = Konstante)
static final int M = 5; //* Bilder pro Sammelbildtüte
static final int N = 225; //* Bilder pro Heft

public static void main(String[] args) {
Sammelbildheft heft = new Sammelbildheft();
... // hier sind Sie dran: kaufe wiederholt Sammelbildtuete bis Heft voll
} }

kann mir das bitte einer weiter programmieren komme absoluit nciht weiter wäre super 
vielen dank schonmal


----------



## SlaterB (11. Dez 2012)

zwei Postings gelöscht.. 

irgendwie fragen hier alle auf merkwürdige Art nach Auftragsarbeit/ Bezahlung, was kaum allgemein zu vermuten ist (edit: ist und war auch vor Verschieben nicht Job-Area), aber sich wohl zwangsläufig ergibt

niemand wird das einfach so programmieren.., das ist deine Aufgabe und da musst du schon viel mehr leisten,
ohne Fragen jetzt bestimmte Teile per Tipps anzugehen wäre auch schon eine Mammutaufgabe..

wer immer noch weiter über 'willst du was zahlen?' usw. nachdenkt: bitte maximal per PN anschreiben, bringt das Forum nicht weiter


----------



## AndiE (11. Dez 2012)

```
public class Hauptprogramm {

static final double P = 0.6; //* Preis pro Sammelbildtüte (final = Konstante)
static final int M = 5; //* Bilder pro Sammelbildtüte
static final int N = 225; //* Bilder pro Heft

public static void main(String[] args) {
Sammelbildheft heft = new Sammelbildheft();
... // hier sind Sie dran: kaufe wiederholt Sammelbildtuete bis Heft voll
}
}

public class Sammelbildtuete
{
  public void Sammelbildtüte()
  {
  }

}

public class Sammelbildheft
{
  public void Sammelbildheft()
  {

  }

}
```

So sieht die Struktur des Programmes aus. Das ist nur das umgesetzt, was in der Aufgabe steht. 

"Kaufe wiederholt Sammelbilder bis Heft voll"- sagt doch schon alles. Das kannst du doch einfach in Pseudocode und dann in Java übersetzen: " Solange Heft nicht voll, kaufe Sammelbilder".


----------

